# NUST Merit List Uploaded Whats Ur Merit Number?



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

share ur merit number and any guess about the closing merit of nustians,paying cadets,bds and applied sciences!


----------



## cheematherapy (Apr 20, 2015)

31 in MBBS, SAT international seat
What about you?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

cheematherapy said:


> 31 in MBBS, SAT international seat
> What about you?


wow! congratz! i am on number 317 ,paying cadet!


----------



## Farzan Tufail (Oct 8, 2015)

My Merit position is 288, is there any chance for me in MBBS?


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

How can we check our merit position ?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Malyash said:


> How can we check our merit position ?


Just type in your registration number in the boxes on NUST's website where it says, 'Merit list for Medical and Applied Biosciences programs (NET and SAT based) is uploaded online.'


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

cheematherapy said:


> 31 in MBBS, SAT international seat
> What about you?


If you don't mind me asking, what were your SAT results?


----------



## Sikandarinho (Oct 6, 2015)

So mine is 2134 (terrible I know). I scored 130 out of 200 in the NET and my A level equivalence is 88.18%. So, are the merits really _that _high?


----------



## cheematherapy (Apr 20, 2015)

ohmar said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what were your SAT results?


I got 2210/2400 on my SAT, but my equivalence was terrible.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

cheematherapy said:


> I got 2210/2400 on my SAT, but my equivalence was terrible.


Impressive SAT score.


----------



## zrar basit (Oct 9, 2015)

*My Merit!*

merit position in medical programs is 306 .....


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Sikandarinho said:


> So mine is 2134 (terrible I know). I scored 130 out of 200 in the NET and my A level equivalence is 88.18%. So, are the merits really _that _high?


My score was 136 but I am at the 7000 o:


----------



## ginnyweasley (Oct 5, 2015)

My merit number is 29 for SAT national. Do I stand any chances for getting in?


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

ginnyweasley said:


> My merit number is 29 for SAT national. Do I stand any chances for getting in?


As per quoted on the NUST website, the closing merit was 2 for SAT National Seat MBBS.If i were you i'd start searching for other universities.There is a very very small chance that you might get it.


----------



## ginnyweasley (Oct 5, 2015)

Mars said:


> As per quoted on the NUST website, the closing merit was 2 for SAT National Seat MBBS.If i were you i'd start searching for other universities.There is a very very small chance that you might get it.


I do have other options.
Thanks!


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

cheematherapy said:


> 31 in MBBS, SAT international seat
> What about you?


Whats your aggregate???


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

NUST just released their *1st Selection Merit list* 
Did anyone get selected?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

o my god really :!: ok gonna check!


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am selected in ASAB???
Anyone else who got selected ??


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

if some one gets selected as a paying cadet...is this gonna show up as their selection status when they enter their registration number or they r gonna get a seperate call from the GHQ ????


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Natelie said:


> if some one gets selected as a paying cadet...is this gonna show up as their selection status when they enter their registration number or they r gonna get a seperate call from the GHQ ????


I don't know about that.


----------



## heynowheynow (Oct 15, 2015)

When does UHS list come out? Wouldn't a lot of people opt for those colleges, and the merit will drop for AMC? Just a guess


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

heynowheynow said:


> When does UHS list come out? Wouldn't a lot of people opt for those colleges, and the merit will drop for AMC? Just a guess


The UHS list will come out on the 30th of October. Yea. A lot of people will opt for them and the merit might drop. I write, 'might' because not all people who applied in UHS also applied in AMC.


----------



## heynowheynow (Oct 15, 2015)

Feline said:


> The UHS list will come out on the 30th of October. Yea. A lot of people will opt for them and the merit might drop. I write, 'might' because not all people who applied in UHS also applied in AMC.


I really hope they have applied to both. Especially since UHS has lower fee than AMC, most will prefer to go there.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

heynowheynow said:


> I really hope they have applied to both. Especially since UHS has lower fee than AMC, most will prefer to go there.


i have seen people opting for amc even after getting in K.E !


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Farzan Tufail said:


> My Merit position is 288, is there any chance for me in MBBS?


kitni seats khaani hein bhai tu ne :v kashmir mcat mein 7th position le k sakoon ni mila haha

e: i got 148 in nust but my score was sth like 1500. godawful haha i have no chance even in paying cadets i think 



Natelie said:


> i have seen people opting for amc even after getting in K.E !


that's autistic lol KE is definitely better than amc


----------



## DoctorA (Oct 16, 2015)

I know KE is better than AMC but using the word autistic here is somewhat inappropriate.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Is this the first time you have appeared in the MCAT and all other tests Natalie?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

DoctorA said:


> I know KE is better than AMC but using the word autistic here is somewhat inappropriate.


ke is just thought to be better than amc infact it is not or it might be before but now it doesn't even give the degree of uhs it gives its own! and amc gives the degree of nust which is wayyyyy better! and thats why most of the people who get in both opt for amc keeping the fee thing aside!and there r alot of other factors too!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Natelie said:


> ke is just thought to be better than amc infact it is not or it might be before but now it doesn't even give the degree of uhs it gives its own! and amc gives the degree of nust which is wayyyyy better! and thats why most of the people who get in both opt for amc keeping the fee thing aside!and there r alot of other factors too!


NUST is famous for the engineering and technology field. It's not exactly known for medicine. What do you say about that?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Feline said:


> NUST is famous for the engineering and technology field. It's not exactly known for medicine. What do you say about that?


o well if i we talk about the value of degree then it is determined with the position of the uni in international ranking as far as the practice and the skills as a doctor are concerned then amc has a netter faculty than ke and cmh provides u better exposure and practce!
In my point of view!


----------

